# 2006 F450 overheats??



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a 2006 F450 that has a 8'6 Western V-plow. It is overheating while driving down the road. I adjust the wings a bit and it seems to be fine. I have several others and none have ever overheated. Is it possible the plow is blocking the radiator just enough to cause it to get hot? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## icemancometh (Sep 15, 2009)

I had the same problem truck ran cool all summer put the plow on and it overheats
I went to the junk yard replaced the fan clutch and now its good.
the old clutch did turn on but not a low rpms
something to look into Heavy duty one
Jr


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

icemancometh;873990 said:


> I had the same problem truck ran cool all summer put the plow on and it overheats
> I went to the junk yard replaced the fan clutch and now its good.
> the old clutch did turn on but not a low rpms
> something to look into Heavy duty one
> Jr


probably is like our 06 f350 lariat... our dually with 430 gears an the boss "tow package" doesnt have the snow plow prep package fan... something to do with the clutch or temp sensors so basically the truck overheats when the plow is up on the highway...

if you pull over and let the truck sit for almost 5 seconds, does the fan turn on FULL speed suddenly to cool the truck down? that could be your problem then.

Let me know what clutch part theyre talking about replacing though, if its something simple id like to get ours changed too just so i know i dont have to worry about someone overheating the truck accidentially


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine does exactly that. Get's hot real fast, the fan turns on, dash warning turns on, I can pull over for just a minute and the temp will drop into normal range. It seems funny how the gauge doesn't gradually go up but shoots straight up to hot. Is there a way to test the fan clutch? How can you get a bigger one than what comes with it?


----------



## icemancometh (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi again 
maybe you have the right clutch and its not working correctly
I know borg warner makes some heavy duty fan clutches for the 6.0 but i dont know 
part numbers you could look them up through borg warner then look for an after market seller
(ebay)? to save $ 
its not that its a bigger clutch or fan it just engages sooner.
you should be able to hear when the fan clutch engages
its that constant whoosh noise
if you are driving 30 mph with the plow on and the fan is not engaging your going to overheat
not very hard to do if you work on your trucks.
pull the fan shroud and upper radiator hose maybe a few other things to get to it.
on mine only 4 bolts that go into the pulley.
this may not be your problem I did a radiator flush first and it didnt help
replaced the fan clutch and now its cool.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks i will give it a shot. better now then during the middle of a storm.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

icemancometh;875321 said:


> Hi again
> maybe you have the right clutch and its not working correctly
> I know borg warner makes some heavy duty fan clutches for the 6.0 but i dont know
> part numbers you could look them up through borg warner then look for an after market seller
> ...


Hey guys I am having the same problem with my new 2006 F-350 - just overheated lastnight on highway with plow on 6.0 powerstroke. I am pricing the fan clutch that they say is part of the snowplow prep package Part - PN 4C3Z-8A616-SA . so far in Ontario, Canada I was told the part lists for 600 buxs- come on. Did you change the fan clutch did it correct your problem- or should I just try to keep the plow low and stay off the highway?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a friend you is a Ford mechanic. He looked at the service bulletin in there computer are found this is a common problem. He told to me to adjust the wings out (i run v-baldes) and try to find a spot that it doesn't overheat. Also as the weather gets colder you should not have a problem. If all is fails I guess I'll have to suck it up and spend the money. JMO


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Ne1;875563 said:


> I have a friend you is a Ford mechanic. He looked at the service bulletin in there computer are found this is a common problem. He told to me to adjust the wings out (i run v-baldes) and try to find a spot that it doesn't overheat. Also as the weather gets colder you should not have a problem. If all is fails I guess I'll have to suck it up and spend the money. JMO


I never spent the money you are exactly correct when the wing is a certain way your not blocking the air intake or the temp sensor, also really only had the issue when I was at highway speed of 100 kmh and when it got colder never happened again either. 
So any of you guys with a 6.0 powerstroke motor don't panic if the temp gauge shoots up adjust the plow and slow down- when the weather gets cold it is even less likely to happen.


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok so far u have gotten good info about your problem, they are 100% right, your fan clutch is the problem, there 
can be two different problems. The most common is the wiring harness, it has a wire retainer clip that will break or come loose and the fan blades will cut the harness in two near the connecter. If there is enough wire left can be repaired, if not it needs to be replaced. 

The second problem is the fan clutch it's self, the original clutch that came on the truck had serious issues, and now has an updated Part number. I have the snow plow prep fan clutch number, and will post it later today. 

Please don't listen to the idiots that have told u not to worry about it, overheating can cause serious engine damage that is not covered by warranty most of the time. My 2005 and 2007 both had the issue, kinda of pricey to. Fix
ix but now no problem at all.

Apparently your Ford guy is stupid , just saying. Spend the money and dont worry about it anymore.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I just want to add that a good cleaning to your radiator and AC condenser might help too.

Simple problem that everyone seems to over-look and go strait to the clutch.

.....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I was just at a Ford dealer I used to work at and I asked a parts guy about the two different fan clutches and he said they were both the same. My 05 F350 has the 6.0L and so far so good, I don't have to run it on the hi-way but a few times at a consistent 45-50 with the plow on and no issues and I know this didn't come with the snow plow prep, any thoughts? I don't want to be S.O.L. at 3am on the side of the road.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

White Gardens;1349442 said:


> I just want to add that a good cleaning to your radiator and AC condenser might help too.
> 
> Simple problem that everyone seems to over-look and go strait to the clutch.
> 
> .....


Thats good advise especially if you work in dusty, dirty conditions. I'm hoping our loader runs a bit cooler after power washing the radiator out. There was tons of debris and just greasy dirt plugging it.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

ford offers 2 fan clutches for the 6.0 one is for snow plow applications specifically. i just bought one for a customer.ill look it up if you need.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

My 05 didn't have the plow prep and would overheat with a trailer and a plow all the time. My 07 has the plow prep and I can pull my loader in my dump trailer all day and it runs fine. The plow prep gives you a different fan clutch and will kick in sooner. Made a difference for me.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

We had to change the fan clutch on the one we had without the plow prep.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Add a airfoil to the light tower to channel some airflow back down into the radiator instead of having it flow up and over the hood as well. My fan clutch failed on my 08 and it had the snow plow prep package on it from day 1. Then it failed again. I don't do a lot of highway driving out here and it is consistently -20C or lower when I am out plowing it seems. The airfoil has helped quite a bit. It was a option on my Blizzard powerplow.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Also i have found running the plow as low as possible...of course i have the plow prep and a 6" lift so i guess i can run mine a bit lower without worrying it will hit the ground because of my added ground clearance.


----------

